

How you and I could become nodes in the Internet of things - kfitchard
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/03/how-you-and-i-could-become-nodes-in-the-internet-of-things/

======
kfitchard
I am the author of this post. I wanted to be upfront about that. But I'm very
curious about what the HN community thinks about the concept of creating this
kind of distributed mobile network where every device acts as a relay node
carrying the community's traffic.

